# Tipo da spiaggia



## Barbie_Bruttina

Ciao a tutti.
Vorrei chiedere la vostra opinione sull'espressione "tipo da spiaggia", quando utilizzata in senso dispregiativo. Mi spiego, oggi, durante una conversazione fra amici, una persona ha detto ad un'altra "certo che a te piacciono sempre e solo dei tipi da spiaggia!", intendendo dire che le sue scelte sentimentali non fossero proprio azzeccate (quindi niente a che vedere col mare!  )
Però, comunemente, cosa si intende con "tipo da spiaggia"? Un vanitoso? Uno che cerca solo di "rimorchiare"? Uno sbruffone? 
Grazie a chi vorrà rispondere.


----------



## ALEX1981X

Barbie_Bruttina said:


> Ciao a tutti.
> Vorrei chiedere la vostra opinione sull'espressione "tipo da spiaggia", quando utilizzata in senso dispregiativo. Mi spiego, oggi, durante una conversazione fra amici, una persona ha detto ad un'altra "certo che a te piacciono sempre e solo dei tipi da spiaggia!", intendendo dire che le sue scelte sentimentali non fossero proprio azzeccate (quindi niente a che vedere col mare!  )
> Però, comunemente, cosa si intende con "tipo da spiaggia"? Un vanitoso? Uno che cerca solo di "rimorchiare"? Uno sbruffone?
> Grazie a chi vorrà rispondere.



Ma guarda..per quanto mi riguarda "tipo da Spiaggia" non è dispregiativo ma a volte nel linguaggio quotidiano caratterizza il classico playboy o vanitoso...
Ma non solo ....Per me è e rimane uno che ama il mare, la spiaggia e il sole,che è spesso abbronzato e che partecipa appena è possibile alle attività sportive o meno che la costa gli può offrire.
Io lo vedo anche sotto questo punto di vista


----------



## Barbie_Bruttina

Grazie per la tua risposta. So che"tipo da spiaggia" può indicare anche una persona che ama il mare ecc. ma ho escluso questo significato dalla mia domanda, vorrei chiarirmi le idee solo sull'aspetto negativo...


----------



## effeundici

Io l'ho sempre inteso come una persona molto particolare, fuori dagli schemi, però con una connotazione un po' negativa; uno che insomma esce dagli schemi in modo un po' sconclusionato, inconcludente.


----------



## rocamadour

effeundici said:


> Io l'ho sempre inteso come una persona molto particolare, fuori dagli schemi, però con una connotazione un po' negativa; uno che insomma esce dagli schemi in modo un po' sconclusionato, inconcludente.



Sono d'accordo con effeundici. Un _tipo da spiaggia_ è un tipo un po' particolare, talvolta anche un po' ridicolo, o "fuori posto" (come lo sarebbe un individuo vestito con pantaloncini, canottiera - e magari le pinne  - in un contesto di persone vestite "normalmente"...).


----------



## saltapicchio

Ciao Barbie_Bruttina (ti piacciono gli ossimori?) 

Il "tipo da spiaggia" io lo vedo come una bighellone un po' trasandato, sostanzialmente concordo quindi con effeundici e rocamadour...


----------



## neobepmat

IMHO,
il "tipo da spiaggia" non ha una connotazione positiva.
Per mia esperienza, è il tipo che mette in ridicolo se stesso senza curarsene granchè!


----------



## rellina

Opinione del tutto personale, ma per me c'è un solo sinonimo, tra l'altro piuttosto negativo: tamarro!
Per me e la mia cerchia di amici, il tipo da spiaggia è il classico palestrato becero ed esibizionista; quando gioca a beach volley, ogni tanto butta l'occhio in giro per vedere se qualche ragazza lo sta osservando, e quando si mette la crema si guarda gli addominali o i bicipiti...
Insomma una persona un po' vanitosa che non ha grandi interessi per la cultura e non ha nemmeno grandi capacità di intelletto...
Per me, non ha niente a che fare con l'amore per il mare o le attività all'aria aperta. 
Penso che si dica 'da spiaggia' perché al mare, sul bagnasciuga, se ne vedono a bizzeffe!


----------



## ALEX1981X

rellina said:


> Opinione del tutto personale, ma per me c'è un solo sinonimo, tra l'altro piuttosto negativo: tamarro!
> Per me e la mia cerchia di amici, il tipo da spiaggia è il classico palestrato becero ed esibizionista; quando gioca a beach volley, ogni tanto butta l'occhio in giro per vedere se qualche ragazza lo sta osservando, e quando si mette la crema si guarda gli addominali o i bicipiti...
> Insomma una persona un po' vanitosa che non ha grandi interessi per la cultura e non ha nemmeno grandi capacità di intelletto...
> Per me, non ha niente a che fare con l'amore per il mare o le attività all'aria aperta.
> Penso che si dica 'da spiaggia' perché al mare, sul bagnasciuga, se ne vedono a bizzeffe!




Ragazzi sono in netta minoranza allora ? 


Sono l'unico che pensa abbia una connotazione positiva...


Mi sa che devo cambiare termine allora e dire *"Tipo da mare"* ??


----------



## neobepmat

ALEX1981X said:


> Ragazzi sono in netta minoranza allora ?
> Sono l'unico che pensa abbia una connotazione positiva...
> Mi sa che devo cambiare termine allora e dire *"Tipo da mare"* ??



Mica sempre la minoranza significa "essere in errore"


----------



## neobepmat

saltapicchio said:


> Il "tipo da spiaggia" io lo vedo come una bighellone un po' trasandato, sostanzialmente concordo quindi con effeundici e rocamadour...



Ecco, per questa definizione io userei "LOLLONE"


----------



## Invornito

Dalla riviera romagnola quoto rellina!  

Però vorrei aggiungere un' altra componente caratteriale di questi soggetti ben definita in questa espressione che ho sentito spesso da piccolo: _"Faza clà, testa clà, tip 'a spiagia!" _corrisponde più o meno a _"Guarda che faccia che c'ha, che testa che c'ha, 'sto tipo da spiaggia!" 
_
Dalle mie parti un _"tipo da spiaggia" _è sostanzialmente un cafone, un maleducato, una persona che non rispetta le regole e gli altri, anche per un eccessivo narcisismo (ecco perchè la descrizione di rellina e altri è calzante). Da noi non ha una componente positiva, ma non escludo che da altre parti venga inteso in diverso modo... (dai ALEX vedrai che un supporto morale prima o poi lo trovi )

Insomma non sarei tanto contento se dovessi lavorare in una zona al mare piena di tipi da spiaggia  

Ciao!


----------



## infinite sadness

Anche io lo avverto come avente connotazione negativa.


----------



## Mashi

Ciao Barbie, come ha già detto qualcuno, il *tipo da spiaggia* è il tipo fisicamente in forma e abbronzato che durante l'estate vediamo fare windsurf, giocare a pallavolo, tacchinare le ragazze ai chioschetti etc. etc.

E' vero che spesso possiede qualche punta di "tamarraggine" (collanine e pendagli vari) ma le sfumature dispregiative derivano solo dall'invidia di noi maschietti  e anche perché è opinione generica che chi è attraente e cura molto il proprio fisico (sia donne, che uomini) non sia estremamente intelligente.

Per questioni di età anagrafica e di affetto al film *Un mercoledì da leoni* direi che la cricca di amici dei protagonisti (nonché i protagonisti stessi) sono i classici tipi da spiaggia.

Invece, per rispondere alla tua domanda, direi che dal punto di vista sentimentale il tipo da spiaggia ce lo immaginiamo come quello che si fa una storiella estiva e poi al 21 settembre molla la tipa di turno.


----------



## giovannino

Anch'io ho sempre visto il "tipo da spiaggia" come quello descritto da rellina, ma vedo che la definizione che ne danno i dizionari è un po' diversa:

scherz.: tipo da s., rappresentante tipico di certa consuetudine balneare di frivolezza spiritosa, di colorita eleganza, d’instancabile attivismo sportivo e ricreativo; estens., di persona bizzarra, eccentrica (Devoto Oli)

scherz., _tipo da spiaggia_, persona (uomo o donna) stravagante, bizzarra, un po’ buffa, con allusione a personaggi caratteristici della vita mondana delle località balneari, che si fanno notare per l’abbigliamento vistoso e l’impegno frenetico in attività di svago (feste, balli, tornei sportivi, e sim.) (Treccani)


----------



## Barbie_Bruttina

Grazie a tutti ragazzi per le vostre risposte, ora mi sono fatta un'idea del significato che più comunemente si dà a quest'espressione.
Vorrei dire ad Alex, comunque, che non ha assolutamente torto, come hanno confermato anche altri, spesso si usa "tipo da spiaggia" proprio per indicare una persona che ama il mare e tutte le attività connesse. Per questo motivo non riuscivo a chiarirmi l'uso negativo che a volte "salta fuori" nelle conversazioni.
L'immagine proposta da Rocamadour mi ha anche fatto ridere parecchio 
Grazie ancora cari


----------

